# For the old camera / film freaks



## Braineack (May 17, 2017)

Photographer Shoots Formula 1 With 104-Year-Old Camera, And Here’s The Result


----------



## jcdeboever (May 17, 2017)

Braineack said:


> Photographer Shoots Formula 1 With 104-Year-Old Camera, And Here’s The Result



Those are fantastic. Love that first pick of him within the crowd of digital... talk about juxtaposition.

I know, film is dead, yada, yada, yada... but that is cool, and technically, very savvy. The shots are beautiful, unique, and not without challenge. Hopefully @limr will see this...

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mmaria (May 17, 2017)

there are some really beautiful photos there


----------



## Derrel (May 17, 2017)

Good photos, way cool. Major League Baseball used to be photographed with those monstrous plate-type reflex cameras! And some GOOD pics were made too. MLB has been around a very long time; research into early pictures from baseball's 1870-s-1910 era will have been shot with such cameras as that Graflex (I think that's a Graflex)


----------



## limr (May 17, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Photographer Shoots Formula 1 With 104-Year-Old Camera, And Here’s The Result
> ...



Love these! Thanks for tagging me, jc.


----------



## terri (May 17, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## cgw (May 17, 2017)

Though shot with a newer camera much earlier, the motorsports photography of Jesse Alexander is tough to beat:

Jesse Alexander.com


----------



## vin88 (Feb 10, 2018)

can you suggest a mail-away  35 mm film developer?  vin


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 10, 2018)

vin88 said:


> can you suggest a mail-away  35 mm film developer?  vin


The darkroom. Professional Film Developing & Scans by Mail - Only $11


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 10, 2018)

Wow, way cool. Makes me want a 4x5 even more now.


----------



## vin88 (Feb 10, 2018)

thanks.  vin


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 10, 2018)

Great to see he studied at Art Center. Not surprising that he is using large format film.


----------



## vin88 (Feb 11, 2018)

cameras for early car racing: the car wheels often the came out oval. shutter speeds,  at max.  were slow on graflex or even "box cameras",  But,  those cameras can be used today !  vin   p.s.  there were " roll film adaptors" for some of those smaller graflex,    , but the cloth shutter roll,  useing cotton thread  did not the "test of time.".


----------



## ac12 (Feb 12, 2018)

Time to go look for a Graflex  
But I have no idea where I can hide it from my wife.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Aug 14, 2018)

I will bet that if anybody asked him what type of camera he was using, he could have said it was a prototype holographic project camera like they used it Star Wars.  

Very few folks, even those telephoto junkies, are old enough to remember those old time wonders.

Interesting article, thanks for posting.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 16, 2018)

Film camera and F1............me likey!!!!!!


----------



## wmurnahan (Oct 8, 2018)

Braineack said:


> Photographer Shoots Formula 1 With 104-Year-Old Camera, And Here’s The Result


Owning a 4x5, I wonder what film he used. Seems awful grainy for a 4x5 B&W.


----------



## wmurnahan (Oct 8, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Good photos, way cool. Major League Baseball used to be photographed with those monstrous plate-type reflex cameras! And some GOOD pics were made too. MLB has been around a very long time; research into early pictures from baseball's 1870-s-1910 era will have been shot with such cameras as that Graflex (I think that's a Graflex)


I remember reading a 1959 photo magazine talking about the 35mm being a toy. How 4x5 Graflex was the "sports camera". Their logic was, you set up way up in the stands so you camera covered the whole field of play, when the play happened, you snapped a picture and when you got back to the darkroom, you would be able to crop the "action shot" because you captured everything, you would be missing none of the action. Strange how technique changed in a few short years.


----------



## Roger Wade (Nov 18, 2018)

Having said that, as a film photographer I was surprised to learn that digital concert photographers often do the same thing: they set up to capture the whole stage, click away like crazy and then crop out the scenes they are interested in. Would be of absolutely no interest to me but if you are after results, maybe ok. Not sure there is much skill or set in it but hey!


----------



## vin88 (Nov 18, 2018)

how about the old panograph cameras? they were still in use in the 50's.   they were famous for military graduation photos.  the cameras and the photos are quite collectable.  vin


----------



## bribrius (Dec 6, 2018)

Some good shots in there for sure


----------

